

From Noob to Evangelist: Driving Users Through Your Post Sign Up Funnel - brianlovin
http://blog.hartleybrody.com/post-sign-up-funnel/

======
kumarharsh
thanks for the tips... we've been trying to wrap our heads around exactly this
problem for the past few days.

